# Godfather theme...acoustic fingerstyle



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Hope everyone enjoyed their holiday!

I spent time with my youngest brother watching the classic trilogy just before Christmas, and thought I would give this one a go.

There are many great and not so great arrangements of this on the tube, and hopefully I fall somewhere in the middle 

Please take a listen. 
YouTube - Godfather theme - Matt Campitelli (arr. Giuseppe portelli) acoustic solo guitar

Keep Rockin'
Matt


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Very nice job. I have a Guitar Techniques issue with that somewhere, lesson and tab with tracks.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you!

I found the tabs from the guys site who arranged this version. Giuseppe Portelli. He's totally worth a look on the tubes.

Thanks again.
Matt


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Had my summer camp kids do The Godfather Theme last summer...they loved it and it showed. Minor bluesy melodies are very popular.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I like it, very laid back feel to it.


----------

